# Outlook Express .wab export/import



## Jimmy Dunn (Jan 14, 2005)

This has never worked for me. Had to reinstall OS again and tried to back up address book .wab file but sure enough it can't import it from floppy or 2nd HD. Anyone know of a solution?

Thanks


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Can you describe the problem when trying to import? I have done this countless times without an issue. Do you get an error message?


----------



## Jimmy Dunn (Jan 14, 2005)

CTSNKY said:


> Can you describe the problem when trying to import? I have done this countless times without an issue. Do you get an error message?


"an error occurred during the import process, the import process could not be completed."

Same message I have always had, on different OS. Weird. Also, do you know what type of file the 'old messages' would be under and where to find them usually?

Cheers.


----------



## happygecko (Jan 17, 2005)

Is the file locked somehow ( i.e. Read Only, file in use by OE)? Also try http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=278599&sd=RMVP.


----------



## Jimmy Dunn (Jan 14, 2005)

happygecko said:


> Is the file locked somehow ( i.e. Read Only, file in use by OE)? Also try http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=278599&sd=RMVP.


Tried again and it worked, i'm not complaining  

Now have a whole bunch of .dbx files recovered from drive, how the heck do I re-establish them as inbox, outbox etc. in xp? Where are the email archives kept on xp?

Ta.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi again......am puzzled a bit on your address book, but the email folders can be imported in the same manner. 

Here's a good link for you:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/270670/EN-US/


----------



## Jimmy Dunn (Jan 14, 2005)

CTSNKY said:


> Hi again......am puzzled a bit on your address book, but the email folders can be imported in the same manner.
> 
> Here's a good link for you:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/270670/EN-US/


That's spot on, thanks for the help, like looking for a needle in a haystack at times :wave: 

Worked a treat. A happy man and a happy wife. Cool.


----------

